# "silver stiletto" still in the hobby?



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been looking for information on Tridontochromis "silver stiletto", but all of the posts I'm finding are from 4 years ago....even when I search a huge range of cichlid/tropical fish forums.

Does this fish still exist in the US? In Europe?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I think this species is extinct i n Europe only one guy were keeping them and I have no news about the fact they survived or not.
xris


----------

